# Time Capsule  -    code erreur 10057



## quebec973 (10 Février 2013)

Bonjour, a tous je suis sur PC "et oui je sais grrrrrrrrrr)", j'ai une TC avec un problème d'accès à la configuration avec un code erreur 10057.

J'ai booter, rebooter, re-rebooter, réinstaller l'utilitaire airport, et je n'arrive toujours pas à parametrer la TC.

Une petite solution serait la bienvenue.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2013)

Une recherche sur ce code d'erreur (qui concerne aussi les bornes airport) me renvoie plusieurs solutions possibles : 

1) éteindre la TC et la rallumer en maintenant le bouton reset enfoncé

2) vérifier Firewall, et anti-virus pour être sûr que ce ne sont pas eux qui bloquent

3) tenter le paramétrage en ethernet avec le WiFi actif.

Sinon, une recherche Google avec "code erreur 10057 airport" renvoie pas mal de liens.

En tout état de cause, une TC n'est pas vraiment un périphérique, ici, on ne traite que de ses problèmes physiques, là, c'est un problème de réseau que tu as, on déménage.


----------

